# Clown Loach Teeth



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My OH just said the clicking noise in the tank is the clown loachs teeth on the glass, is he winding me up?
He is a big clown loach about 6inchs long. 
He's my favourite fish in the tank, we have another that we bought the same time as him and he's just a tiddler about 3inches long


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Clown loaches often make clicking noises to warn off other fish and it can be quite loud.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

i highly doubt it would be on the glass, as Clown Loaches have no reason to be on the glass. however, many large catfish and loaches do made audiable clicking noises, so if its the only fish like that in there, its likely the loach.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for your responses

I've had him couple of years and have had heard him a few times before but not as much as this
I noticed one of the plecs has taken up residence in his fav spot behind the filter so is he maybe trying to warn him away from there.
That plec used to live in the bogwood and we only saw him every few months so I don't know why he's suddenly out now.
We have one big angel fish
cardinals
honey gourami
lemon tetra
1 leopard frog plec
another black with white stripe plec
3 panda cory
and the two clown loach
So who is most likely the clicking culprit do you think?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Most likely the clown. Plecs can make a croaking sound and some gouramis make clicking noises as they rub their fins against each other.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have Clown, zebra and these striped down the back loaches.. they all click... Especially when they are chasing each other around.. I dodn't know what it was at first thought it was my red devil dropping stones..lol


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

i have heard our clown loach making a noise too there my favorite fish too i think there beautiful x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I have Clown, zebra and these striped down the back loaches.. they all click... Especially when they are chasing each other around.. I dodn't know what it was at first thought it was my red devil dropping stones..lol


Ha ha I know, for ages I thought it was him cleaning the little glass thermoneter and it banging on the glass.



missyme said:


> i have heard our clown loach making a noise too there my favorite fish too i think there beautiful x


I love them too, dont you hate it though when they do they laying on their side dead still thing. I always panick they've died and run over to the tank!
Earlier he (the big one Krusty) was under the bog wood and didnt move for 10 mins, I thought he was dead even got the net out but then he finally moved. Little begger!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Ha ha I know, for ages I thought it was him cleaning the little glass thermoneter and it banging on the glass.
> 
> I love them too, dont you hate it though when they do they laying on their side dead still thing. I always panick they've died and run over to the tank!
> Earlier he (the big one Krusty) was under the bog wood and didnt move for 10 mins, I thought he was dead even got the net out but then he finally moved. Little begger!


TBH I do think one of mine the newest is looking a bit.. erm not good.. I can't decide what the prob is but.. something isn't right...


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

one of ours didnt look to good when we first got him it was a lot smaller than the other and he had white spot we treated him for it and within a few days he seemed fine and is now almost as big as the other and there colours are lovely mine are orange and black


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> TBH I do think one of mine the newest is looking a bit.. erm not good.. I can't decide what the prob is but.. something isn't right...


Have you checked your water quality they are a bit sensitive.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Have you checked your water quality they are a bit sensitive.


Yeah its looking a bit perkier today.. You know don't you when something is just not quite right.. Maybe it was having an off day.. Or Maybe Rocky my red devil cichlid had tormented it the night before.. He has no marks on him though....


----------

